# if "sunrise is 6:40 a.m., when is "first light"?



## RipperIII

If I want to be in the woods about 10-15 minutes before first light, and sunrise is listed at 6:40 a.m., when do I need to be in the woods?
How long is it from "first Light" till "sun rise"?


----------



## Arrow3

Ususally about 30 minutes or so...


----------



## Handgunner

If you can see the ground without a flashlight when you walk in, you're too late.


----------



## robertyb

First light is 30 minutes before "sunrise". If you want to be in 15 minutes before "sunrise" you need to be there 45 minutes early.


----------



## easbell

nuff said.


----------



## RipperIII

robertyb said:


> First light is 30 minutes before "sunrise". If you want to be in 15 minutes before "sunrise" you need to be there 45 minutes early.



Thanks, that is what I thought.


----------

